# Superbike



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 21, 2011)

Interlagos racetrack / Brazil




1












2











3











4











5











6











7











8











9











10











11








Cheers


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 21, 2011)

nice shots. #1 is great, shows motion well.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Trever.


----------



## cnutco (Feb 22, 2011)

Love them!  Makes me want to ride today.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Feb 22, 2011)

nice shots, cant wait till my next track day, bummer is just snowed lat night 

Hey what lens were you using?


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys,

Nikon, 24-70, 300 2.8, 300 f/4


----------



## CNCO (Feb 22, 2011)

What camera? I am interested in doing some motorsports but my 200 is way too short. A 400 f2.8 is perfect but it's 10k.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 22, 2011)

Nikon D3s
Location is everything, if you are inside the track (press-pass) 70-200 is fantastic. Sometimes the 300 is too long.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 22, 2011)

Great shots. Super sharp and awesome panning!


----------



## FranDaMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome shots. You have the panning down to perfection.
I tried it on Formula 1 cars......never had so many nice shots of tar-mac :lmao:


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice shots! Great composition; far too many don't leave room in front of the vehicle/rider to allow their motion to continue in the viewers eyes (however you describe that well; I'm sure you know what I'm referring to).


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Yes Tyler, I miss a 70-200 when on racetrack.  A fixed 300 lens is not easy when you are inside the track and close to the bikers. Sometimes, there's no "room" when panning with a long fixed lens.


----------



## BradSut26 (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome shots! great panning! i want to be that good someday! good display of motion. although i would try to have more in front of the rider next time


----------



## Destin (Feb 23, 2011)

Great shots! I really need to work on my panning lol!!


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## tmartin2347 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so jealous, I still haven't been able to see any type of street bike racing. I love sportbikes, awesome photos.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Martin, thank you.
Being so close to the fast bikes inside a racetrack is something really nice, and sometimes dangerous.
Anyway, it's addictive for those who love the races.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 10, 2011)

Love number 5! Very nice shots!


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 10, 2011)

All Stellar shots Chris but, theres something magical about the last one, I love the carbon weaving and the colors...Excellent Shot.


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Mar 10, 2011)

You are all too kind, thanks a lot!


----------



## Stryker (Mar 24, 2011)

Sharp glass + steady hands + great composition = Amazing photos

BRAVO!!!


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much Stryker.


----------



## user3977 (Mar 29, 2011)

#11 something about the colors on that bike make it just jump out and keep your attention. thats a great shot.


----------



## wlbphoto (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that's all I can say


----------



## Chris Fabbri (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------

